# White Strings Connected to Fin Tips :( HELP!!!!!!!



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

*

Housing* 
What size is your tank? 2 gallon bare w/ coffe cup hide
What temperature is your tank? 78.6 (on cooler side for finrot healing)
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

*Food*
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits, freeze-dried then rehydrated blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day (due to aquarium salt)

*Maintenance* 
How often do you perform a water change? every day
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime, IAL, and temporarily AQ salt (for only the past like 5 days)
*
Water Parameters:*
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Test results may be inaccurate, I was a bit jittery when testing because I'm very nervous for Molly. On top of that since both fish are relatively new (Tallulah and Molly) I have been keeping IALs with them which tints my water yellow. So I really hope that doesn't make it harder to read... 
(also they have aq salt in their tanks as well because they had a bit of fin rot...)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: Dunno right now.  I was nervous and put too many drops in. have to re-do.
Nitrate: same as nitrite test but worse.  forgot to shake second bottle before testing as well.
pH: 7.6 or over but not by a lot
Hardness: Low GH high KH. I'm not exactly sure what that gives me.
Alkalinity: 

*Symptoms and Treatment*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? There are white/clear strings extending from all fin tips. It looked like the edges of clear growth at first. I'll try to get a picture but right now it looks like she's been tagged with silly string.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Just as active. Hungry because I haven't fed yet this morning. (afternoon, but it's morning for the fish and I)
When did you start noticing the symptoms? this morning, May 31th
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?about to give her a 100% water change in QT tank
Does your fish have any history of being ill? except for the slight case of fin rot she came with, which I had just finished healing as of 1am this morning, no. She was the healthiest at petsmart when I bought her.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Probably 2-3 months at petsmart. She was pretty small. I've only had her for a couple of weeks now.


Okay, so I'm trying to get a video since she swims too fast to get anything clear.
It really does look like she has silly string attached to her. I have a feeling this is some kind of fungus but I have no way to be sure. I have not had any fish get a fungus yet.

I know it's only easier to help when I post a picture or video of some kind. There will be one up within the hour.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

In addition, my nerite snail became sick recently. While in a container separate from Molly. It was healthy in Molly's container when it was there before, but while being in a 1 quart jar for a week it got sick. Even with 100% changes. My sister was moving the QT bowl it is in (with an airstone placed in direct sunlight behind molly's tank so algae will grow in there for it to eat with aq salt that was pre dissolved before the water change) and accidentally spilled a bit of water into Molly's tank.
I noticed last night (while molly was still looking healthy) that there were similar strings coming off of the nerite. The first time I had seen anything like this.
I don't think it's coincidence that I'm seeing them on Molly now.
I just read an article here that said it might be anchor worm:
http://www.fishpondinfo.com/health2.htm

But I don't see any sores and these silly string things are waaay thinner than all the pics of anchor worms and they're only on the very tips of the fins not the base.. also her poo was clear at the tip but it's passed and I can't see it in the tank right now. probably in the coffee cup.
Now that I'm looking at stomach her there is a tiny white bump on her stomach. I originally thought this may have been part of her egg spot, but I can't be sure now because it might be the mother anchor worm and the silly string may be eggs. 

Sheeesh. Still trying to get a video or picture or something and trying to re test nitrite and nitrate.


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

*Video of molly*

http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff400/lilkat9000/?action=view&current=102_1143.mp4
my camera makes an awful clicking noise when recording. i apologize.
I _*really*_ need help with her.  This extremely out of the norm. She still has healthy coloration, no stress stripes, still active. I don't know whats wrong but I need to catch it before it gets worse.

*EDIT*
Another video, just taken by my sister:
http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff400/lilkat9000/?action=view&current=102_1144.mp4


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

a bump in hopes of the thread getting attention


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys seriously she needs help with this it'd be awesome if anyone could give any advice. we're freaking out here. we're about to do another water change we're hoping this will help some but we both think a simple water change won't solve this issue as it seems more severe. this is why we need help. we think the snail passed it to the fish although they're in separate containers because unfortunately I tripped while putting an airstone in the snails jar. 

I'd hate to be responsible for killing her fish.

please please please help us. thank you so much.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive been googling and its either slime disease or columnaris. Im no expert though but i read that if it looks like cotton its columnaris and slime is slime coat disease. If theres an off chance she rubbed against something and got a bit of dust on her thatd be the best case scenario. Columnaris moves pretty fast and sometimes can appear like that but try to look really closely at the string and see if it looks cottony or slimy. Sorry im not of more help but hopefully this bumps you back up so you can get more help if nothing else. Oldfishlady on here is great with fish so you might want to send her a quick pm to get her attention to your post.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

here's a little bump for you. i know nothing that could help you, but good job on the videos. it shows very well whats going on.  

i hope someone here can help you! did you pm Oldfishlady yet?


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Btw you need a filter. Isn't doing 100% water changes bad?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with 100% water changes. A filter in a 2gallon wouldnt properly cycle but would lessen the amount of water needing changed out twice a week, but if you dont mind the water changes then 100% is usually fine for the fish


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

100% water changes are needed when treating fin rot. It is bad on cycled tanks but definitely needed when treating illness.

Bump ;(


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

Blazer23 said:


> Btw you need a filter. Isn't doing 100% water changes bad?


you _have_ to do 100% water changes if your tank is not cycled, and if your tank is under 5 gallons.


----------



## kumi (Apr 23, 2011)

There are certainly people on this forum who could help you, but they don't seem to be on at the moment!! Let me reiterate what everybody else is saying--send a "private message" to Oldfishlady. I would also do searches on "parasite" and see if you come up with something that sounds/looks like this. If one of the resident experts hasn't responded by tomorrow morning, I would go to the best LFS and ask for advice. Read enough of the "parasite" posts here that you can get some idea of whether the person is giving good advise. Some of the medications are not recommended for Bettas. 

I hope one of the experts responds soon!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I've been here for months. I knew who to go to.  But thanks anyways. The slim went away completely with a single water change. No problems since. I think it may have just been dust or something.
She's healthy and active as usual.
Thanks anyways.


----------



## orphansparrow (Apr 30, 2011)

wow, lucy loofa...that is so bizarre. o.o i had never seen anything like that, and it's so weird that it went away after one water change!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Whoa thats awesome


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's awesome, but really strange... Those look like parasites. Keep an eye out for a recurrence in a few days/weeks. If you due, let us know asap.


----------



## PhobosRa (Jun 11, 2012)

I found this post while looking for an answer to the same issue. 

This answered my question: 
http://nippyfish.net/2006/11/17/stringy-fiber-on-bettas-gills/


----------

